# 5850 Toxic's Bios?



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2010)

When I try to get the bios it gives me a message, "BIOS reading not supported on this device". I can't save my BIOS? I want to use RBE BIOS Editor to overclock my cards. ATI Overdrive limits my Core to 775MHz and memory to 1125MHz. Can someone help? Thanks! 

Cards: Sappire Toxic 5850 1gb 













EDIT: I've tried to overclock using afterburner and it reverts back to default. I guess that's the overdrive tool changing it back?


----------



## KingPing (Sep 4, 2010)

Try with GPU-Z 0.4.6

I just did it and no problem

To overclock the card i have to use first AMD GPU clock tool (for the OC) and then afterburner (for the fan)

EDIT: i have that same card


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks KingPing! I thought I had the newest version..lol W1zzard is really on top of this program! The new version works no problem.  How high were you able to go with your card? Thanks!


----------



## KingPing (Sep 4, 2010)

950/1300  stable

975/1300  maybe

1000/1300


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2010)

What voltage? Did you use bios editor?

What core and mem is a good starting point?

EDIT: Overdrive will not let me go over 775 core 1125MHz mem...


----------



## KingPing (Sep 4, 2010)

first the good news: i started 875/1200

the bad news now: As far as i know you can't change the voltage on this or on any other non reference card (sapphire, asus, whatever, only the reference 5850 can). That's why i can't go higher than 975

Forget about overdrive


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2010)

yea the non ref blue pcb cards don't have the same voltage controller as the ref cards. I just seen in RBE you can change the voltage.. I figure not by much because of the controller. I will just leave that stock.. but i would very much like to have 950/1300!  So if not overdrive then what tool? link me. So i'm guessing you didn't change the bios?


----------



## KingPing (Sep 4, 2010)

no bios change, i use the stock clocks (enough for my monitor res)

AMD GPU clock tool 

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1128/AMD_GPU_Clock_Tool_v0.9.8.html

Afterburner

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


first open afterburner and do nothing 
second open and set the clocks in AMD GPU clock tool
third set the fan speed in afterburner

remember that you can't use CCC overdrive to set the fan speed because it will reset the clocks.
if you don't want to change the fan speed just use the AMD GPU clock tool and avoid steps 1 and 3

once you OCed and the card is stable flash the bios with the new clocks and you are ready for some OCed naughty action


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks KingPing! Last few cards i've overclocked were Nvidia EVGA cards and I just used Precision tool... I guess they spoiled me..lol Thanks again! I'll post back new clocks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2010)

Not my day..lol I installed AMD GPU clock tool... I get a Error message saying, "Failed: No valid devices found!"... Any ideas?


----------



## KingPing (Sep 5, 2010)

my bad. :shadedshu This the one that works with the 5850 

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1641/AMD_GPU_Clock_Tool_v0.9.26.0_For_HD_5870.html


----------



## aquax (Nov 5, 2010)

if you want to have higher voltage than stock 1.088v, flash your card with 5870 vapor-x bios, it will give you 1.165v, tested and working fine.

Bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/73707/Sapphire.HD5870.1024.100413.html


----------

